

Tell HN: (kind of an idea)Khan academy multilingual - wturner

If there are any spanish speakers who regularly watch the Salman Khan, I had an idea.<p>If you were to set aside a few months and do a branch of the exact same tutorials mirroring Salman Khan 
teaching style, and then submit the videos to the Khan Academy for inclusion, I bet good things would come of it.Of course it doesn't have to be all of them. Just a section like "algebra".<p>It can be any language but I live in California so Spanish came to mind :)<p>I just read the money he got from google is going toward this, but if you were to do it on your own it seems like it would be a good idea for a blog regardless
======
ig1
If you see the FAQ on the site he mentions you can contact him if you're
interested in doing translation.

You can also volunteer for his web app which is open source so he can spend
less time on the website and more time making videos:

<http://code.google.com/p/khanacademy/>

------
xiaoma
I think a Chinese one would be especially nice to have, since youtube (and
thus the Khan academy) are blocked here. Put it on Tudou or Youku.

------
FraaJad
s/Kahn/Khan/g

s/Salmon/Salman/g

For a person trying to invest a lot of time emulating Sal Khan's ideas, I find
it amusing that you don't get his name right on multiple occasions.

Try again.

~~~
gruseom
Hey, it's one thing to point out how to spell a guy's name and quite another
to be a jerk about it.

~~~
wturner
Actually I'm glad he pointed it out the way he did. I'll be less reckless from
now on and take more time with my posts.

